# What is that in the BIRD Feeder? * video *



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just trying to have my morning coffee.. looking over the birds/critters that visit the different "feeders/flowers"! And wouldn't you know - "I know I closed the lid last night...."

"How'd that get opened?" -







It very plainly says "BIRD FEEDER" on the lid - where's my *cannon* when I need it? 

Don't be telling me how cute they are -






The sunflowers are for the birds.. not those theivin' rodents!!!

We had about 5 trees cut down in the front yard so it has "oak-mulch" patches all over. 

"They" interrupted my coffee for this circus this morning - They were chattering back and forth.. wonder what they were saying? -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk8cQDPkUbg

If it makes you smile it was worth it.......

NERD


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, but they are absolutely adorable


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 19, 2011)

There were saying to eat as much and as fast as you can before that giant comes and stops us, lol...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't they carry the plague?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Don't they carry the plague?



What 'plague' would that be?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## terryo (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry NERD....but they are so darn cute!!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 19, 2011)

I seriously wuv squirrels


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Sorry, but they are absolutely adorable



I second this...LOL
(though I know they can be real pests) 
That video was too cute! Makes me miss the East Coast terribly, though 

EDIT (and slightly off topic): I had a crazy teacher for 4th/5th grade who used to have a special "squirrel food" box right by the door...my desk was by that door...I had one particular squirrel that used to come sit on my desk eating his/her damn walnuts. It used to terrify me hahaha


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 19, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but they are absolutely adorable
> ...



This cracked me up.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 19, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but they are absolutely adorable
> ...



As far as rodents are concerned they are cute and do antics worthy of videos.... however they destroy the suet for the woodpeckers - they seldom intimidate these tho' -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eivGYdEpWI8

And throw sunflower hulls everywhere - "pests" is a very mild term!

*BTW.. be sure to have speakers turned up to hear the squirrels "chatter"!*


----------

